
TextCraft, Slack as old-school MUD client - someben
https://textcraft.co/
======
devindotcom
A MUD thread!!

~~~Time for my yearly MUD mystery call-out!~~~

MUD fans, possibly only in the NW in the late 90s - did you ever play a MUD
that had a _replica of Garfield High School in Seattle_ in it, complete with
teachers, rooms, etc? I am desperately hoping it is archived somewhere!

------
grimgrin
For those wanting to just look at a list of MUDs in a nice clean format, check
out: [http://mudstats.com](http://mudstats.com)

It can be filtered by genre, players on now, max within last 30 days, etc. At
this moment it says "There are currently 832 active MUDs listed."

It uses the Mud Server Status Protocol (MSSP) to get its information, which
was created because: "MUD listings are often out dated and lack accurate
information. Verifying that the one submitting a new MUD is a member of the
MUD's administration can be quite tedious as well."

Also the sidebar at [http://www.reddit.com/r/mud](http://www.reddit.com/r/mud)
has a lot of other MUD related links.

------
azza-bazoo
This is such an awesome, anachronistic mix of the shiny new and the internet
of yore.

It's a shame MUDs expect you to be constantly interacting, I keep being slow
and having them time out on me (then having to _;;reset_ to revive the session
...)

~~~
zyxley
Social MU*s usually have a keepalive option that does some silent character
exchange in the background with the client every so often to keep the
connection open.

~~~
someben
Hmm, do you have a specific example? (Of the MUD and client?)

~~~
novum
Parent is most likely referring to the telnet GOAHEAD character and its
related SUPPRESS GOAHEAD protocol:
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc858](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc858)

I am the author of a MUD client for iOS[0] that, like most other clients, will
capture and silently discard the GOAHEAD character. GOAHEAD is most common on
MUSHes but I've seen them in a few MUDs as well.

[0] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mudrammer-a-modern-mud-
clien...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mudrammer-a-modern-mud-
client/id597157072?mt=8)

------
fapjacks
Damn. They didn't include MUME, one of the oldest active MUDs and based on
LotR (and a game I've played for twenty years, in fact meeting my wife through
that game): [http://www.mume.org](http://www.mume.org)

~~~
y-satellite
Would also like to give some props to Discworld MUD, which served as both my
introduction to MUDs and to the Discworld book series. Still hanging in there,
and being actively developed, almost 25 years after it was founded. It sports
one of the smartest command parsers I've encountered in any MUD.

~~~
someben
I added Discworld to TextCraft.

------
ChikkaChiChi
I just logged in to the only living AberMUD I could find, and Moses is still
logged in.

I don't know why, but this pleases me a great deal.

------
astrobe_
Also [http://www.mudportal.com/](http://www.mudportal.com/)

~~~
bduerst
Can't forget Mud Connector. They've been around since '94

[http://www.mudconnect.com](http://www.mudconnect.com)

~~~
someben
Great thanks. I'll add links to the homepage.

------
stevesearer
Fun stuff. I definitely spent far too much time playing Revenge of the Jedi
throughout high school and college it is a wonder I still graduated.

While I learned how to type faster in general by playing, my wpm for stuff
like 'k boba' was off the charts.

------
zyxley
Thinking about it, I wonder if any MUD codebases have WebSockets support. It'd
be interesting to see a full-featured client as a single web page.

~~~
dkersten
I was recently considering writing a MUD-like multiplayer text adventure game
in Clojure and Clojurescript that used RethinkDB change feeds over WebSockets
(through the excellent sente library).

Not quite what you're asking for though.

Maybe if I get some time in the coming weeks I'll give it a shot.

~~~
zyxley
>Not quite what you're asking for though.

WebSockets support, so that plain Javascript in a browser can connect to the
server without having to wrap in node-webkit or use Java or whatever.

------
kstenerud
Good memories... I still remember when I first connected to GenericMUD, back
when it was run out of the pulmonary labs at UBC. AOD, you done good.

------
sleepybrett
Muddog/VargonMud forever.

